# any dog groomers on here?



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm not a groomer professionally but I groom my own dogs and have learned a great deal from showing our dog. Although we use a handler, I can get my dog ring ready if need be at this point. I use a Mars Coat king to get out dead undercoat. I have the double-wide 18 blade. Here's a link: The Groomer's Mall - Mars Coat-Kings


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Undercoat rake - stiff teeth...some have rotating teeth.
Pretty darn safe and easy to use.
Master Grooming Tools Ergonomic Undercoat Rakes | PetEdge.com

This also called a rake:
However...this one has blades that will cut coat and should be used with caution.
http://www.petedge.com/product/Oster-Pet-Grooming-Undercoat-Rakes/45156.uts


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

An example of a Pin brush
Master Grooming Tools Ergonomic Pin Brushes | PetEdge.com


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Slicker Brush
Master Grooming Tools Ergonomic Slicker Brushes | PetEdge.com


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

What areas are you looking to groom?

My entire set of grooming tools consist of
*Necessities *(in my opinion)
Table
Dremmel for nails
Comb
Pin brush
Straight scissors
Thinning scissors
Blow dryer

*Optional* (again in my opinion)
Mars Coat King 
drying coat/wrap


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

However if I had to choose just one piece of equipment a good quality, comfy, strong, 7-1/2", medium/coarse, comb would be it ... hands down.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

exact same list for me Hank...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is a link to an excellent site to show you when and how to use these tools.

Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

The Oster rake and Mars coat king shouldn't be cutting coat. Mine never have and I'm sure I would hear it from our handler if I inadvertently cut all of Jack's topcoat off! lol They aren't like furminators, they strip out undercoat but should be leaving the top coat intact. I think the term blade is what throws people, the Oster rake and Mars coat king don't have razor blade type blades like the furminator does.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> An example of a Pin brush
> Master Grooming Tools Ergonomic Pin Brushes | PetEdge.com


Don't get those pin brushes, they do not last, invest in a good pin brush. chris christensen, has good brushes,and they last.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

respectfully disagree...
My Mars Coat King is sharp enough to cut paper....and they are 10+ years old.
They pull out dead coat no doubt...but they can & do cut guard hair...
Im not saying they should never be used (clearly I own one)....but just must be used with care.



goldenjackpuppy said:


> The Oster rake and Mars coat king shouldn't be cutting coat. Mine never have and I'm sure I would hear it from our handler if I inadvertently cut all of Jack's topcoat off! lol They aren't like furminators, they strip out undercoat but should be leaving the top coat intact. I think the term blade is what throws people, the Oster rake and Mars coat king don't have razor blade type blades like the furminator does.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's good to know, I don't go crazy with it and only use it (clearly) where he needs stripping a bit. I've never had an issue but I definitely don't over do it so that's probably why. Thanks for the info


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Everybody--thank you! I finally had time to sit down and look at all the links and pictures, etc. This is great information. I have about half of these tools. Mostly I just want to keep the dogs looking good, keep their skin healthy, and keep the fur from flying too much around the house. (And I love it when people tell me how beautiful they are!  People tell me all the time how wonderful their coats are...)

When we got Tucker, I decided to try and do most of the grooming at home myself. Being out of work, taking two dogs to the professional groomer is not in the budget...


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

i just use a slicker brush regularly, it gets all the shedding undercoat without damaging the guard hair. i kinda like that brush more than the other pin/bristle brushes. when my golden is shedding i brush more often to get the hair off, thats it. if there are any tangles i use a comb to detangle. 

since we are on the grooming topic....i have never used deshedding tools before. are they really helpful? is a slicker brush safe and good enough?


----------

